# Can I blend liver?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Pompadour is refusing to eat liver  chicken or beef its the same for him, he liked it before but nows he decided not to eat it.

I tried given it frozen but he don't what it, also tried to cut it in the smaller pieces I can cut it and mix it wit ground meat that way he eats some pieces but he still manages to take out some from the bowl.

I was thinking on blending the liver and add it to the rest of the meat so that way he can't take it out, but I wonder if the nutrients on the liver would be destroyed like that? I don't think so but just want to be sure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Some nutrients would be lost during the grinding/blending process, so you may need to feed a bit extra liver to compensate for that. I would try and do this as fresh as possible, because its not the actual act of blending that destroys nutrients, its when they come into contact with oxygen that they are destroyed.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

If that's what ya gotta do that's what ya gotta do. Pulverizing may take away some nutrients but probably not much, if any and better than not eating it at all. One of mine requires the liver to be ground or lightly sauteed with butter. lol


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have put both liver and kidney into my mini food processor, then added it to ground meat for the dogs. Sometimes I make up large batches and freeze it in containers.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

blend the liver with fresh garlic or garlic powder (organic).
i blend chicken livers with water. once it's blended i pour the
mix into the ice trays. once it's frozen i give my dog a cube
now and then.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had one who refused to eat any organs, well I fixed that! I bought the tripe organ blend frome greentripe and she can't refuse the enticement of the tripe so she eats it up.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

neither of my dogs would eat liver or kidney, so i cut them in to little 1/2 inch cubes and fed them as a treat in the morning. frozen.

that worked. they don't eat when they first get up, but they do get walked around the block for their first pee experience. when they come home, it's a treat.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone 

I blended the chicken liver today and mixed it wit ground chicken and it worked well, Pompadour ate it all very exited.

It looks like he likes the flavor but not the texture.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that it went well today. Good news!
I cut Lucky's liver up into tiny pieces and mix it in with her canned fish that she gets once a week. This is the only way she will eat it.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the things we do for our dogs LOL

great that you found a solution....


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Can't really find anything about the difference in grinding bone in with their food. What is the difference between raw bone and ground bones in their food?
Also conflicting advice as to garlic. Some say bad others add it to the food?????
Thank you


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Can't really find anything about the difference in grinding bone in with their food. What is the difference between raw bone and ground bones in their food?
> Also conflicting advice as to garlic. Some say bad others add it to the food?????
> Thank you


If I had the choice of feeding whole bone in meat or ground meat with ground bone I would always chose whole. There is a huge dental benefit to feeding whole pieces of meat (RMB, raw meaty bone) like chicken quarters, pork ribs, etc. When the dog chews and crunches the bone it keeps their teeth clean. When feeding ground bone you don't get that same benefit. 

I'm not sure on the garlic......I have heard that when added in small amounts it is okay. I'll let someone who knows more answer that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Can't really find anything about the difference in grinding bone in with their food. What is the difference between raw bone and ground bones in their food?
> Also conflicting advice as to garlic. Some say bad others add it to the food?????
> Thank you


for me, garlic is a common sense thing. they don't grow in the wild where wolves live and i've yet to see one carrying a pouch with granulated garlic to season their meat....so for me, garlic is un necessary.....whether it's good for them or not, it's just not part of a carnivore's diet....

as to whole bone and ground bone....ground bone takes all the work out of eating and they need that work.....to build up the strength of teeth, jaws, mouth, neck muscles, etc....it's what cleans their teeth, that act of gnawing and getting into the nooks and crannies of whole lamb necks or crunching down pork ribs or trying to get every piece of meat off of a beef rib....

i'll take whole bone, too, just as sara says


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I give her raw beef ribs with lot's of meat on them and she loves to chew on them but she can't eat them and doesn't really try, just chews on them. Her teeth are really nice and white. How about ox tails? Found them today, not too expensive......


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Do they have much meat? I've never bought them...May be a decent rec bone for your dog.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

The one's I buy have a lot of meat on them. I'm just glad she only weighs 18 lbs though. Wouldn't want to pay the same for enough for a large pooch..lol


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> blend the liver with fresh garlic or garlic powder (organic).
> i blend chicken livers with water. once it's blended i pour the
> mix into the ice trays. once it's frozen i give my dog a cube
> now and then.


I don't think I have ever recieved an answer to the question about garlic. Poison or not poison for dogs? If not how much do you give them?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

trikerdon said:


> I don't think I have ever recieved an answer to the question about garlic. Poison or not poison for dogs? If not how much do you give them?


I do not buy into the "garlic is poison" hype, and have fed garlic to my dogs on many occasions without ill effects or an ounce of worry. I think that for any ill effects, you'd have to be feeding very large amounts of garlic on a regular basis. I don't know what amounts i'd recommend, depends on what you're doing with it and how often you're giving it. If you're wanting to blend it with the liver to give once a week, I wouldn't really worry much about the amount.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I do not buy into the "garlic is poison" hype, and have fed garlic to my dogs on many occasions without ill effects or an ounce of worry. I think that for any ill effects, you'd have to be feeding very large amounts of garlic on a regular basis. I don't know what amounts i'd recommend, depends on what you're doing with it and how often you're giving it. If you're wanting to blend it with the liver to give once a week, I wouldn't really worry much about the amount.


i don't believe garlic is poison either....although too much of anything can be harmful.

having said that, i guess my curiousity is why use garlic at all....what is the benefit?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

magicre said:


> i don't believe garlic is poison either....although too much of anything can be harmful.
> 
> having said that, i guess my curiousity is why use garlic at all....what is the benefit?


I've used garlic in making my own dehydrated dog treats just for some added flavor. I think in this particular case, it's to ease the fact that a lot of dogs just will NOT touch liver, so flavoring it with some garlic makes the process less painful. I used to shove litle tiny bits of garlic into chunks of liver to get my boxer to eat it, less and less garlic over time and now she eats it just fine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I've used garlic in making my own dehydrated dog treats just for some added flavor. I think in this particular case, it's to ease the fact that a lot of dogs just will NOT touch liver, so flavoring it with some garlic makes the process less painful. I used to shove litle tiny bits of garlic into chunks of liver to get my boxer to eat it, less and less garlic over time and now she eats it just fine.


that makes sense......i stopped making treats for my dogs....so i would not have thought of that.....but yeah..i can see that. thanks


----------

